# Should men ever hit women



## gibert (Mar 4, 2012)

If women are know equal to men in this post-feminist society, women are now cops, firemen, soldiers, security guards in male prisons, isn't it time to scrap the thought that men should never hit women? I mean if a strong, independent woman physically attacks a man, shouldn't she get whats coming to her? I feel if a woman stays in a womans place, she will never be hit by a man. If she wants to step out of that place and physically challenge a man, then if she gets punched out, is that wrong?

We base the belief that a man should never hit a woman on the fact that women are the weaker sex. Yet that doesn't matter if a city is hiring firefighters. We also see in movies where you have a 5'3 125 pound woman with big tits and a stripper body who's the toughest cop or marine, way tougher, stronger, and better than the muscular male cops or marines.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

if you like sitting in a jail cell hit everyone you want


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have never, nor will I ever hit a woman.  And in the past I have beat the shit of guys for hitting woman, and will continue to do so until I take my final breathe.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 4, 2012)

Define hitting, spanking hell yeah!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 4, 2012)

lol..


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 4, 2012)

pittsburgh63 said:


> i have never, nor will i ever hit a woman.  And in the past i have beat the shit of guys for hitting woman, and will continue to do so until i take my final breathe.



x2


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 4, 2012)

Should men every hit women.

As usual.....the answer _depends._


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 4, 2012)

A chick punched me about 15 years ago because she thought I had hit a guy without any reason. She didn't see the part where I was sitting in a chair by a pool putting on my socks and shoes and this dumb ass drunk guy had come around the back of my chair putting his arm around my neck. He started dragging me in the chair towards a swimming pool while chocking me. I got up, turned around and knocked him out. She apparently did not see him start it.

She came over and got in my face and started running her dick sucker. I told her to F off. She then swung at me. I knocked her out. Then her boyfriend and a couple guys came over and there was a huge brawl. I ended up in the hospital with a broken hand. A few hours later the cops came over to my place and gave me a ticket for assault. It went to trial where I was aquitted. 7 witnesses saw the whole thing and testified. Including her boyfriend. I think that day cost me around 3 grand.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 4, 2012)

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 4, 2012)

i saw a poster once, it made a lot of sense to me. i said somthing a long the lines of 30% of woman are kille by there husbnd or boyfriend.... and 30% of woman should have shut the fuck up!


honestly if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck and walks like a ducks its a duck, so if you act like a man get in my face talking shit like a man and swing like a man, you gonna get knock the fuck down like a man. 


now on the other hand those poor helpless woman who do everything they can for there man and he still beats her as she cowers in a corner he can rot in hell


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 4, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY








YouTube Video


----------



## squigader (Mar 4, 2012)

No. The only permissible situation I could come up with would be if some random woman is trying to mug you in an alleyway. Then, swing away.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2012)

*Ex-Marine gets 15 years for beating ex in front of judge
*




Catherine Scott was left with concussion, a broken nose, a fractured jaw and severe bruising after her ex-husband, Paul Gonzalez, brutally attacked her in a judge's chambers last April. At right, Scott at a sentencing hearing on Friday. 

Read more: Ex-Marine gets 15 years for vicious attack on wife in judge


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 4, 2012)

Never hit a women, that acts like a women. If she starts acting like a man, being delusional that she is the stronger species, knock her lights out.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 4, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> A chick punched me about 15 years ago because she thought I had hit a guy without any reason. She didn't see the part where I was sitting in a chair by a pool putting on my socks and shoes and this dumb ass drunk guy had come around the back of my chair putting his arm around my neck. He started dragging me in the chair towards a swimming pool while chocking me. I got up, turned around and knocked him out. She apparently did not see him start it.
> 
> She came over and got in my face and started running her dick sucker. I told her to F off. She then swung at me. I knocked her out. Then her boyfriend and a couple guys came over and there was a huge brawl. I ended up in the hospital with a broken hand. A few hours later the cops came over to my place and gave me a ticket for assault. It went to trial where I was aquitted. 7 witnesses saw the whole thing and testified. Including her boyfriend. I think that day cost me around 3 grand.



quite an expensive day


----------



## dirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2012)

I would never hit a lady. If a woman puts her hands on me to hurt me, then it is on


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPacmNTkb4Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 4, 2012)

If a woman hit me, I would simply choke the fuck out of her, and ask her if she's stupid.
My wife has hit me before, I just took it out on the bathroom door.
My dog ran around the house, peeing like a little bitch bwahahaha, what a sissy.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 4, 2012)

You should never hit a woman. But you can shake the shit outta them


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 4, 2012)

rage racing said:


> You should never hit a woman. But you can shake the shit outta them



This

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 4, 2012)

rage racing said:


> You should never hit a woman. But you can shake the shit outta them



This







bigbenj said:


> If a woman hit me, I would simply choke the fuck out of her, and ask her if she's stupid.
> My wife has hit me before, I just took it out on the bathroom door.
> My dog ran around the house, peeing like a little bitch bwahahaha, what a sissy.



Mixed with that 

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2012)

rage racing said:


> You should never hit a woman. But you can shake the shit outta them



I thought that only applied to newborns?


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

^^^^^ why hitt a woman, choke them and they go to sleep.  
but, some women are fucking violent takeing all kind of self defence, kickboxing shit, and just starting shit for the hell of it, then they go to court with a bo in there hair, acting like there inocent lil girls. my ex would knock the shit out of people, then cry and giggle when the police showed up, and they were all about, how could someone ever hit that sweet young lady.  fucking evil cunt!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Mar 4, 2012)

I usually never post in AG, but this one is too funny not to say something. You guys are clowns. I'm not sure if I would hit a woman, then again if she is bigger than me around 225 and above, I am going to have to throw down so I don't get beat up.  Lol.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2012)

I will never hit a woman, but I won't judge another man for popping some silly bitch who wants to enter the men's arena. As much as I have wanted to hit a female who was in my face trying to act tough, I couldn't make myself do it. 

A woman can't hurt me enough physically for me to go against how I was raised in that respect. Might as well be an eight-year-old kid sucking punching me in the gut. Sure, they deserve to have the side of their face caved in to learn a lesson, but I'm not going to be the one to teach it to them.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 4, 2012)

This is what men are for. If a woman sees a problem, she should tell her man, and let him handle it.

Some chicks give too much lip, thinking they're privileged to do so....
Then they end up waking up on the floor a couple minutes later.

If I saw a woman hit a guy, and then get hit back, I wouldn't feel bad.
Man or woman, you should show class and have respect for others.
Fucking animals, I tell ya. Fucking animals.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 4, 2012)

I was raised by a single mother, my mom always told me to hit a girl back if she lays a hand on me. Like KJ said, I could never bring myself to do it.

One time this dude cold cocked me, and his sister jumped in front of me, to block me from getting to him. I was enraged, but I couldn't even bring myself to throw that stupid bitch out of the way. 

I hate cunts like that. Her brother started it, and she prevented me from finishing it. Funny how that works.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 4, 2012)

If bitches be trippin, i'll start hittin.






In all seriousness though, I've never hit a woman and I hope that a situation where I have to never comes up. But I see some cases where gender shouldn't matter.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This is what men are for. If a woman sees a problem, she should tell her man, and let him handle it.
> 
> Some chicks give too much lip, thinking they're privileged to do so....
> Then they end up waking up on the floor a couple minutes later.
> ...


 that sums it up completly. for woman i have a rule. hit me and punch me all u want. u touch my family, my car or make me bleed and im laying you the fuck out. ive gotten my ass kicked by girls a few times as long as you dont break my rules you are going to be fine


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 4, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I will never hit a woman, but I won't judge another man for popping some silly bitch who wants to enter the men's arena. As much as I have wanted to hit a female who was in my face trying to act tough, I couldn't make myself do it.
> 
> A woman can't hurt me enough physically for me to go against how I was raised in that respect. *Might as well be an eight-year-old kid sucking punching me in the gut*. Sure, they deserve to have the side of their face caved in to learn a lesson, but I'm not going to be the one to teach it to them.


 some girls can fight better then guys. me and my ex got into it and she slammed me in the face ight in my jar, it was one of the hardest hits ive ever taken. Basically we were in a fight and i was driving down the street and i saw him in the car with another dude (who i really didnt much care for) and the window was open, I made my boy bust a you turn and a hopped out and started wailing his ass thought the window id dint even see her get out of the car, she came up and hit me so hard in the face i stepped back and bowed up thinking it was one of his boys lol. long story short my jaw hurt like shit for a few days lol. as much as i have fun down talking shit about sandwich makers (woman) you should NEVER under estaimete them!!!


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 4, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I have never, nor will I ever hit a woman. And in the past I have beat the shit of guys for hitting woman, and will continue to do so until I take my final breathe.


 
 I could not have said it better myself.
However, I do think if you are being threatened with a weapon(knife, broken bottle, bat, etc) you have the right to knock ANYONE the fuck out.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 4, 2012)

I should add that the only time I wouldn't hesitate to rip a chicks head off is if she laid a hand on my wife.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I should add that the only time I wouldn't hesitate to rip a chicks head off is if she laid a hand on my wife.


 i dont have a wife so fore me its little sister and my mom, they are my world and i wouldnt be here today if it wasnt for them. they saved my life and i damn sure wouldnt hesitate to take someone elses male female dog or anything in between for them


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Mar 4, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i dont have a wife so fore me its little sister and my mom, they are my world and i wouldnt be here today if it wasnt for them. they saved my life and i damn sure wouldnt hesitate to take someone elses male female dog or anything in between for them



Agreed with the both of you on this one. No one will ever touch my wife or kid, at least with me standing right beside them.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 4, 2012)

if someone like this attacks me, instead of fighting back Id probably run away in fear


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 4, 2012)

^he looks pissed off. Just needs a good blow j.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 4, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> if someone like this attacks me, instead of fighting back Id probably run away in fear


i someTHING like that even made eye contact weith me i would run as fast as i could to the nearest tree and climb to the top and throw pine cones at this unknown species


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 4, 2012)

im smart enough to mind fuck a woman, the right words said can do alot more damage,man or woman, that physically. black eyes fade away...emotional scarring is there to stay


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 4, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> im smart enough to mind fuck a woman, the right words said can do alot more damage,man or woman, that physically. black eyes fade away...emotional scarring is there to stay


 aint that the fuckin truth brother


----------



## gibert (Mar 4, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I have never, nor will I ever hit a woman.  And in the past I have beat the shit of guys for hitting woman, and will continue to do so until I take my final breathe.



If I ever have to defend myself against a woman and a guy attacks me for it and I have to defend myself against that guy or group of guys I would use deadly force if necessary....just saying....


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2012)

I won't walk up and hit a woman, but I will hit her the fuck back.

This brings up the question of equality. Women want all of the good parts of equality, but none of the bad. Good: getting to be a CEO. Bad: getting your ass beaten in a fight and no one really gives a shit because you started it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

if a man needs to hit a woman to stop her from hitting him he shoud turn in his dick and balls


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if a man needs to hit a woman to stop her from hitting him he shoud turn in his dick and balls



It's a matter of principle. No one, regardless of gender, gets a free ride to hit me. A chick hits me, she gets five across the face.

You may be fine with letting someone disrespect you, but I'm not.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

i could incapacitate the average man with one hand....a tiny little female would require less im sure


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

Whats the point? Besides the whole jail/criminal record/sued thing you dont gain anything. Even if she is a c*nt sleeping with her best friend gets the point across a lot better.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i could incapacitate the average man with one hand....a tiny little female would require less im sure



You hand/arm only has one strength setting? I hope you're not into masturbation.


----------



## redz (Mar 4, 2012)

If a woman punches you in the face for no reason at all it's fair game.


----------



## redz (Mar 4, 2012)

> if a man needs to hit a woman to stop her from hitting him he shoud turn in his dick and balls


I dissagree, I got sucker punched by a drunk women I had never met. I droped that bitch with a straight right in the eye. She was sleeping.....

I am not saying hitting women is ok but if someone attacks me it makes no difference what sex they are.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 4, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You hand/arm only has one strength setting? I hope you're not into masturbation.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if you like sitting in a jail cell hit everyone you want


That is it...plain and simple...all jokes aside,no you should not  hit a woman.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if a man needs to hit a woman to stop her from hitting him he shoud turn in his dick and balls


 
I had an ex-gf wait for me to come home from work a few years back and as I was walking up the stairs, she jumped from around the corner hit me with her old college softball bat in the right arm. I gave her an open palm to the base of the nose and shattered her nose.

*I *called the police and had them take photos of my arm, the bat and her injuries. Neither of us were arrested at the scene, but we had to go to court. Judge ruled against her and specifically said, "Mr. *******, regardless of your stature and physical capabilties, I would find it necessary for anyone to rightfully defend themselves if being struck with a potentially deadly weapon."

My point is, I would never proactively strike a woman, but woman are ballsy these days. They wanna play on an even playing field and when it comes back and bites 'em, they wanna issue the "I'm just a woman," statement.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I had an ex-gf wait for me to come home from work a few years back and as I was walking up the stairs, she jumped from around the corner hit me with her old college softball bat in the right arm. I gave her an open palm to the base of the nose and shattered her nose.
> 
> *I *called the police and had them take photos of my arm, the bat and her injuries. Neither of us were arrested at the scene, but we had to go to court. Judge ruled against her and specifically said, "Mr. *******, regardless of your stature and physical capabilties, I would find it necessary for anyone to rightfully defend themselves if being struck with a potentially deadly weapon."
> 
> My point is, I would never proactively strike a woman, but woman are ballsy these days. They wanna play on an even playing field and when it comes back and bites 'em, they wanna issue the "I'm just a woman," statement.



Sec, I hear ya. But cops in my neighborhood would take one look at a girl with a smashed nose and you would be telling your story in the back seat of a cop car. My rule is just walk out and get the fuck away. I know a dude who went out with a psychopath(she instigated),he fought back,cops were called by neighbors, all said and done she walked and he did 2 years(he had priors).


----------



## LAM (Mar 4, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> Should men every hit women.
> 
> As usual.....the answer _depends._



exactly...if she's trying to take you out, then it's go time..  besides that leave, run away or whatever.  no reason to hit a woman just because she hit you, cause that shit does not hurt..


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2012)

I remember one time this lady was getting slapped silly by her guy and when I yelled at him to stop hitting her he chased me with a kitchen knife.....the bitch told him to cut me up. I should have let him beat her up, she may have had it coming to her.
lesson learned that day and what most police know, be very careful with domestic fights.

oh those Colombians are a wild bunch.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 5, 2012)

This must be a fucking joke.

My ex-gf hit me on new years before last.

We were drunk and were arguing, about to come home from the town square (bars, bars, bars....)

I started to run away from her while arguing just for fun ( I was 13 drinks in, had snorted some molly earlier that night first time ).

She chased after me, started laughing, then fell face flat into the ground (she was wearing hills).

I went to help her out, i picked her up, and sat her down and was really worried.

At that point, she slugged me right across the jaw, hard. And this is a large very athletic woman. Track, volleyball, basketball star in HS.

She hit me about as hard as any woman can punch. I didn't hit her back.
In fact, I didn't even feel it 

But anyway. I enjoyed it really.



TLDR: I would never hit a woman. Its funny watching them try to hurt me.


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 5, 2012)

Some bitches need to be hit. Hell you got those crazy ones that cut their mans dick off out there.


----------



## redz (Mar 5, 2012)

> oh those Colombians are a wild bunch.


lol i married one!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> I remember one time this lady was getting slapped silly by her guy and when I yelled at him to stop hitting her he chased me with a kitchen knife_*.....the bitch told him to cut me up.*_ I should have let him beat her up, she may have had it coming to her.
> lesson learned that day and what most police know, be very careful with domestic fights.
> 
> oh those Colombians are a wild bunch.


 
I hate that shit. In college, I did a 6 week internship with Maryland State Police and I can't tell you the amount of times that we'd respond to domestic assault calls, we get there, the woman is beat within an inch of her life, but she doesn't want him arrested. Says some shit like, "I love him." Maybe they need to get harder to knock some sense into 'em.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

Any harder and they wind up pushing up daisies.


----------



## squigader (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I had an ex-gf wait for me to come home from work a few years back and as I was walking up the stairs, she jumped from around the corner hit me with her old college softball bat in the right arm. I gave her an open palm to the base of the nose and shattered her nose.
> 
> *I *called the police and had them take photos of my arm, the bat and her injuries. Neither of us were arrested at the scene, but we had to go to court. Judge ruled against her and specifically said, "Mr. *******, regardless of your stature and physical capabilties, I would find it necessary for anyone to rightfully defend themselves if being struck with a potentially deadly weapon."
> 
> My point is, I would never proactively strike a woman, but woman are ballsy these days. They wanna play on an even playing field and when it comes back and bites 'em, they wanna issue the "I'm just a woman," statement.



Darn straight. You did the right thing. Will rep you when recharged.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> I remember one time this lady was getting slapped silly by her guy and when I yelled at him to stop hitting her he chased me with a kitchen knife.....the bitch told him to cut me up. I should have let him beat her up, she may have had it coming to her.
> lesson learned that day and what most police know, be very careful with domestic fights.
> 
> oh those Colombians are a wild bunch.


 for police officers domestic voilence is the most dangerous call to get called out to


----------



## ebn2002 (Mar 6, 2012)

no, unless your life is in danger as stated above.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys should realize how much stronger you are than the woman. A woman came at me with a pair of scissors once. I took them away and picker her up and stuffed her in a hamper.  I was pretty gentle as I liked this woman and she was probably justified in her scissoring. She was covered from head to toe in bruises by the next day and all I did was disarm her and toss her in a hamper and she was in decent shape. She had hand prints everywhere I touched her. I felt badly about it but I had to disarm her.  You guys have to realize how much stronger you are than they are.  Hollywood likes to make them heroines but in reality it is a rare woman that can even come close to matching the brute strength and athleticism of an average physically active man. Yet they are, on average, the harbingers of virtue and that should be respected. usually they are pissed off for good reason even if at the time it might seem trivial.  Women, most of the time, deserve respect.  If this were not true then we are doomed since they raise our children (glued to their side guiding them) to exist in a sustainable society.


----------



## banker23 (Mar 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> A chick punched me about 15 years ago because she thought I had hit a guy without any reason. She didn't see the part where I was sitting in a chair by a pool putting on my socks and shoes and this dumb ass drunk guy had come around the back of my chair putting his arm around my neck. He started dragging me in the chair towards a swimming pool while chocking me. I got up, turned around and knocked him out. She apparently did not see him start it.
> 
> She came over and got in my face and started running her dick sucker. I told her to F off. She then swung at me. I knocked her out. Then her boyfriend and a couple guys came over and there was a huge brawl. I ended up in the hospital with a broken hand. A few hours later the cops came over to my place and gave me a ticket for assault. It went to trial where I was aquitted. 7 witnesses saw the whole thing and testified. Including her boyfriend. I think that day cost me around 3 grand.


 
Heavyiron, I'd like to join your posse bro. That is some crazy shit that could only be fun when shared with friends...

fckrs probably thought you were all show. How long did the hand injury keep you out of the gym?


----------



## banker23 (Mar 6, 2012)

Back when I was a certified dick, my wife tried to leave me so I took her keys away;she tried clawing at my hand and I just kept them away from her. 

She tried climbing on my back to get them so I just flexed my shoulders and she popped right off like a bottle cap and flipped head over heals into the couch. She had a look on her face like she just got hit by a truck and I was like "shit how did that happen?"

We made up right after that and we've never had a physical fight since...she punched me in the face and gave me a bloody nose once but I totally deserved that one.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> You guys should realize how much stronger you are than the woman. A woman came at me with a pair of scissors once. I took them away and picker her up and stuffed her in a hamper.  I was pretty gentle as I liked this woman and she was probably justified in her scissoring. She was covered from head to toe in bruises by the next day and all I did was disarm her and toss her in a hamper and she was in decent shape. She had hand prints everywhere I touched her. I felt badly about it but I had to disarm her.  You guys have to realize how much stronger you are than they are.  Hollywood likes to make them heroines but in reality it is a rare woman that can even come close to matching the brute strength and athleticism of an average physically active man. *Yet they are, on average, the harbingers of virtue* and that should be respected. usually they are pissed off for good reason even if at the time it might seem trivial.  Women, most of the time, deserve respect.  If this were not true then we are doomed since they raise our children (glued to their side guiding them) to exist in a sustainable society.



I'm gong to wait for the comment when your girlfriend/wife isn't standing over your shoulder.


----------



## hulklion (Mar 6, 2012)

Absolutely shouldn't.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

its funny i can tell how my mood is when i read the tittle of this thread. i read it and say to myself no way, then the next time i might say ehh maybe depending on the situation then the next time i say KNOCK THAT **** OUT! . 

a womans face is her ugliest quality, it has this whole they spits out a fountain of never eneding bullshit


***edited becuase i didnt realize it was open chat =)***


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2012)

gibert said:


> If women are know equal to men in this post-feminist society, women are now cops, firemen, soldiers, security guards in male prisons, isn't it time to scrap the thought that men should never hit women? I mean if a strong, independent woman physically attacks a man, shouldn't she get whats coming to her? I feel if a woman stays in a womans place, she will never be hit by a man. If she wants to step out of that place and physically challenge a man, then if she gets punched out, is that wrong?
> 
> We base the belief that a man should never hit a woman on the fact that women are the weaker sex. Yet that doesn't matter if a city is hiring firefighters. We also see in movies where you have a 5'3 125 pound woman with big tits and a stripper body who's the toughest cop or marine, way tougher, stronger, and better than the muscular male cops or marines.



Only if she shoots at me first.  Then that might require a little bit of force.  Otherwise hitting a woman really isn't manly.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Only if she shoots at me first. Then that might require a little bit of force. Otherwise hitting a woman really isn't manly.


 i dont think i could ever bring myself to close fist hit a woman unless i truely thought myself or someone else's life was in serious danger. but i have smacked a woman. I dont plan on ever doing it again and i really hope i dont have to but i will. so i guess "HIT" would have to be better defined


----------



## Tuco (Mar 6, 2012)

If she's trying to burn my house down and hurt my family, yea, I'm hitting her with the one hitter quitter.

Other than that, I'll just push her away from me or hold her down.


----------



## cg89 (Mar 6, 2012)

if she hits you once okay let it go but if the bitch is rocking you good and its hurting...deck the hoe. simple the worst part about doing that is you know that someone will only see you hit her and not the full thing lol oh well put bitches in their place


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> A chick punched me about 15 years ago because she thought I had hit a guy without any reason. She didn't see the part where I was sitting in a chair by a pool putting on my socks and shoes and this dumb ass drunk guy had come around the back of my chair putting his arm around my neck. He started dragging me in the chair towards a swimming pool while chocking me. I got up, turned around and knocked him out. She apparently did not see him start it.
> 
> She came over and got in my face and started running her dick sucker. I told her to F off. She then swung at me. I knocked her out. Then her boyfriend and a couple guys came over and there was a huge brawl. I ended up in the hospital with a broken hand. A few hours later the cops came over to my place and gave me a ticket for assault. It went to trial where I was aquitted. 7 witnesses saw the whole thing and testified. Including her boyfriend. I think that day cost me around 3 grand.


 

odd since your hand was broKen just like you describe only a year and a hALF AGO OR MORE


----------



## bundle (Mar 6, 2012)

Wait.What?


----------



## Nivek (Mar 7, 2012)

If the bitch makes me crazy......


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2012)

I think there is a particular time that a man should be allowed to beat the shit out of a woman: When she's driving,  talking on the phone, swerving all over the road, and doing 10 miles an hour below the speed limit.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 7, 2012)

*NO!  With 2 exceptions...*

Men are built for physical work and battle...in my time in the army I had to hit 1 woman...or she would have kicked my ass.  Same uniform, same expectations.  Aside from that the answer is a definite no.  Go old school and learn how to be a Gentleman...there is no excuse for hitting a woman except true self defense i.e....life in danger.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 7, 2012)

I once saw an car accident where this lady ran into the back of this guy. I was behind the lady. the indian dude jumps out of his car and without saying anything starts throwing punches into the window of the ladys car. I got out and hit his ass full speed james harrison style with and elbow to the neck. He saw me a just a moment before I hit him. I will never forget the look on his face. 

I ended up seperating  his shoulder and breaking his jaw. He sued me it went no where. the real up turn to the story is that me and the lady ended up going out on a few dates and she repaid me in full for my good deed (although the hit was kind of repayment in itself)


----------



## redz (Mar 7, 2012)

> there is no excuse for hitting a woman except true self defense i.e....life in danger.


If you get sucker punched by a female you don`t know then you would just let them walk away or even potentially do it again? I got cranked by a woman that I barely out weighed that I had never seen before. There's no way I`m letting some dumb bitch get away with that. I`m not buying the life in danger bs, if a women is dumb enough to hit a man, especially one she has never seen before she gets what she deserves.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2012)

redz said:


> If you get sucker punched by a female you don`t know then you would just let them walk away or even potentially do it again? I got cranked by a woman that I barely out weighed that I had never seen before. There's no way I`m letting some dumb bitch get away with that. I`m not buying the life in danger bs, if a women is dumb enough to hit a man, especially one she has never seen before she gets what she deserves.



Support true equality between the sexes: hit a woman.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> odd since your hand was broKen just like you describe only a year and a hALF AGO OR MORE


Once you get a boxer fracture it comes back to haunt you time and time again.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

banker23 said:


> Heavyiron, I'd like to join your posse bro. That is some crazy shit that could only be fun when shared with friends...
> 
> fckrs probably thought you were all show. How long did the hand injury keep you out of the gym?


I was drinking and partying those years. No time for the gym. Working sucked though.


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2012)

Its a tough situation.. dudes have tried to step to my girl quite a few times, she's a tough bitch though.. she's knocked 2 out, and left a few lumps on 2 others. 1 broad has stepped to her, and shremoved her nose ring for her, and made sure she was busted up and limping home.

She's come at me more times than I can count, normally I just try to duck her, or restrain her, but I have a few scars.. she caught me once, and I was so pissed and in so much pain (nd drunk) I laced my fridge andbroke my hand (as some of you may remember) another time, I picked her up and threw her about 4 feet on to the bed.. good idea till she bounced off and FUCKED up her knee 

Worst of all? Fighting and I had enough. Went to choke her but couldn't tighten my grip, basicallly grabbed her by the neck for about 6 seconds, didn't squeeze, left a bruise around her ENTIRE neck for a week.. I felt bad, but she did PARTIALLY have it coming..

Idk, I'm just a sadististic pos I guess


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

as long as she remember sunny side up! or KAPOW!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
jk lmao

all fights should be reasonably fair, my little sis has knocked out a few blokes in her time, mostly cause they thought a hand full of her ass was ok
the ones she couldnt older bro and i sorted

but as for hitting the gals, really not cool under any situation, unless ur in absolute fear of getting ur ass knocked out, palm her off, step back, walk away
or be a real legend and knock her out, itll prove ur a total fag! and i hope someone shivs ur kidneys in prison!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)

cg89 said:


> if she hits you once okay let it go but if the bitch is rocking you good and its hurting...deck the hoe. simple the worst part about doing that is you know that someone will only see you hit her and not the full thing lol oh well put bitches in their place



You must be getting advice from the Jersey Shore crew


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I think there is a particular time that a man should be allowed to beat the shit out of a woman: *When she's driving,  talking on the phone, swerving all over the road, and doing 10 miles an hour below the speed limit.*




Man, I actually agree with you on this.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)

One this is for sure, you should never hit a women when she is in the kitchen.


----------



## bundle (Mar 7, 2012)

if there is some mother fucking ) middle eastern strapped bomb up her ass ready to spill for Allah , not only would i hit that , I'd split her head open with a peel back-but thats an extreme case, and 
just to 2nd DOMS "equality for the sexes" 
yes


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn.  And I thought when a chick hits you your suppose to yell "thank you may I have another!!!"


----------

